# keeping non Tanganyika fish with Tangs



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

This is just a question that I have been wondering lately, I am not in the process of currently setting up a tank so its just a question. I don't mean to cause any offense.

If you were to have an aquarium between 45-75 gallons and you were keeping a group of shell dwellers, some julidichromis and some other tangs that would work well with those 2 species (not entirely sure)

I only see cyprichromis that are very overpriced, and I know they require a large number.

What non native species could you keep with the smaller less aggressive tangs to fill the water column and create movement and color? any species of tetra, danio, barb, rainbow etc that would work well? 
kind of like a surrogate cyp.


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

First thing I will say is that although Cyprichromis are usually quite pricey, they are my favorite tang for community tanks. They tend to calm all the other fish in the tank and make the tank much more active, and they have gorgeous colors. I understand not wanting to spend $15-20 a fish on Cyps but if you have a local aquarium/cichlid club you may be able to buy a young group for cheaper. I paid $80 for my initial 10 Cyp group from a local breeder.

If Cyps are definitely out then one of the larger barb species can survive with tangs. Tetras and Rainbows need really soft water to thrive. Personally I would look around ffor cheaper cyps before I would go with a non tang


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not sure about 45G...unless it's 48" I would not do cyps. Experienced fishkeepers (not me) have done rainbows and harlequin rasboras with success, at least with shellies.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

It is best to decide on a tank size first, as recommendations are purely based on tank size.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i actually keep a group of 13 rummy nose tetras in with my paracyps, enantiopus, ruziba, daffodils, and orange mwela comps. its a 6' tank, but all is fine up to this point


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the speedy responses guys.

I have kept tang cichlids in the past before in a 90g (3x2x2) and over the last few years I have been wanting to get into them again. I am thinking of setting up a tank sometime in the next couple of months if lucky and The only species I know for sure that I would like to keep are Shellies and maybe some julies in the rocks/ Obviously I would like to add more species too but for now I would be entirely open to suggestions.

Most likely it will be a 75, if for some reason I don`t get a 75, it would be a 55.

so Larger barbs and harlequins work well? I currently have some harlequins in my SA set up and I love them a lot. I was thinking about the dwarf rainbows or australian rainbows. I suppose when I find a nice deal on cyps I could just move the non tangs out to give the cyps more space, They could just go into my other set up.

I plan on having a side with shells for a shelly colony to populate and then a rocky outcrop in the middle and some more seperate rockwork on the other side. I love all the tang species so I`m just looking for something that I could keep with a shelly colony in a 75.

The reason I picked shellies is that they are much easier to maintain a colony of than Brichardi, as they will take over the entire tank and terrorize everyone


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is a new cookie cutter tank in the CF Library (from Fogelhund) for 15-20G that lists shellies you could keep but also at the bottom are some non-tangs for the top. IDK about juli's...but as a combo with shellies it could give you some ideas.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Julis will be fine if you pick the dwarf variants... would cause issues with the shellies if you pick the bigger ones.

Australian Rainbows should be fine.. I've kept them with Tangs for decades and even raised fry from them while kept with Tangs. I like some of the smaller species, more from an aesthetic perspective... something like the Neon Dwarves.. closer in size to the cichlids, seems more balanced.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

I actually meant the neon dwarf rainbows, they are very awesome but the Aussie rainows are very cheap and hardy I feel like they would be a good open water fish but if I could find a nice deal on the neon dwarf rainbows I would definately pic a group up.

Odessa barbs ? would they be a good alternative to the rainbows? I`m just throwing ideas around really.

I just checked out the cookie cutter set ups and I am kinda confused that sometimes they don`t say a number. like for example "Julidichromis or Chalinochromis" But how many? because Juli`s as far as I have known them they like to not be a solo fish. plus I don`t have any interest in keeping the calvus/compressiceps complex.

Are there any victorian cichlids that would mix? as they like to hang out in the water column, or is the aggression much too high? I just figured they wouldn`t meet that often because they occupy different areas of the aquarium.

I have been looking for aquariums over the last few days and found great deals on 75g
And I would be running a 170g rated filter so the aquarium will be over filtered quite a lot and still receive regular water changes.

I would be interested in keeping a group of Shellies, dwarf pemba julidichromis and then some other stock that would co exist nicely


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I browsed through the cookie cutters and every place I see Chalinochromis I see pairs...all but one place. I think it's an omission and it should be pairs.

I would not mix Victorians. I've tried several different types with Malawi, both haps/peacocks and mbuna. In all cases they were better in their own tanks.

My Tangs are all over the tank...I don't feel the need for a fish to swim in the empty upper half of the tank because it's never empty.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

DJ assuming that your sig is up to date thats because you have cyps in your 75g, I was generally looking for something to replace the cyps.
I know that there are quite a few mixes between the lakes that do work somewhat but the fish in question that I can think of would not work in the set up I am thinking of having.

I had a tang set up years ago but I just kind of put fish in there without really knowing a whole lot I believe I had,
about x5 Julies, x2 Lelupi, x2 Variabilichromis moori. and I believe a couple other neo types. Everything actually went really well in that aquarium for a long time until I had to move and shut it down.

I Would like to get a colony of shellies and some dwarf pemba julies, but the rest of the stock I have no clue what to add. I would love to get cyps but for now i feel like unless I get a good deal they will cost too much and I only know of one place that sells them, and its very far from me.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I always order online. I should update my sig...I really only have calvus and caudopunctatus in that tank right now, no cyps. After I update the aquascape (big project) I'm adding back the julidochromis.

I'm trying for a big colony of calvus, they are my favorite.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

What are you planning on changing with the aquascape? Sorry to keep bugging you but do you have a picture thread I could look at?

Can you tell me why you like calvus? I don`t see the attraction personally is there something interesting about their behaviour? I thought their large mouths would make them bad tankmates for small species


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have pics of some of my fish but no tank shots...really bad at full tank shots. And my pics are mostly Malawi.

I had plants and the substrate was 3" deep in back and 1" deep in front. I decided to make it easier to maintain by removing the plants plus I want to change the substrate from black sand to pool filter sand (not to mention sift out the MTS). Plus the Juli's need some rocks in the space vacated by the plants.

I just love the tribal look of calvus...had to have them! They are not fierce at all in spite of the teeth and eat only newborn fry.


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

If you're having a Tang set-up you really should try to fit Calvus into your stock planning. Awsome fish and aswell one of my favourites, not only in looks but behaviour too. They're very peaceful despite their agressive looks, and their defensive behaviour(where they curl like a leaf in the wind to deflect aggression) is really something else opcorn:

As a side note, while they naturally hunt fry and are master predators at doing so, mine stay well away from my Multi community, they learnt pretty fast that they aren't allowed over there(Multi's are super vigilant at spotting them and confronting) and my shelly fry get left alone by all but my Cyno Granulosus who seems to be allowed free reign to get in and pick a few off whenever it fits his mood.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

There are tons of options for dithers with Tangs. Livebearers are my favorite. I want to pull the trigger on cyps, but like you I hesitate to spend the money on them.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

not only that, but they tend to be pretty demanding in the sense that they need a rocky overhang near the surface, and ground space to sleep


----------

